# No blocks left at 10:00am Saturday on Grubhub. Seems like a glitch.



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Did anyone experience this trying to schedule a block at 10:00am Saturday?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

A block for who? If DD, here in my market you'll never get a block if you don't schedule shortly after midnight. They go quick here.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> A block for who? If DD, here in my market you'll never get a block if you don't schedule shortly after midnight. They go quick here.


Sorry. Grubhub


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

That block goes pretty quick here too. I also scheduled as soon as it’s available. I figure if I change my mind I can cancel later.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Grubhub you get on Thursday at 2 in my market


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Here in Dallas, since mid-January, I was finding most blocks unavailable even on Friday @ 10:00am.

My assumption is that they just onboarded a batch of new drivers who get Thursday @ 2:00pm scheduling for the first week and are hanging on to premier status for the next several weeks. I'm guessing things will get back to normal in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

andaas said:


> Here in Dallas, since mid-January, I was finding most blocks unavailable even on Friday @ 10:00am.
> 
> My assumption is that they just onboarded a batch of new drivers who get Thursday @ 2:00pm scheduling for the first week and are hanging on to premier status for the next several weeks. I'm guessing things will get back to normal in 4-6 weeks.


Yes that's what I did.i work in Rowlett Garland


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

As a premier driver I select my blocks on Thursday at 10 in the morning. There are always blocks available until 10:04 in the morning. You got to be quick and early.

I never have a problem getting blocks. Stick with the weekend start on Thursday start selecting your blacks on Thursday well everyone else is selecting your blocks on Monday


That is the only trick I use is to start choosing the hours I want to wo starting with Thursday


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

There are three partner levels in GH.

Premier, Pro, and Partner.

Premier gets to choose schedule on Thursday 10 am, Pro - Friday 10am and Partner - Saturday 10am

If your GH market is filled with Premier/Pro drivers, blocks maybe out by the time you get tot hem. Not an issue here in the Phoenix Market.

You have a couple of options:


Turn the app to "accept offer", you won't have the guarantee but at least you can accept jobs. If the market is busy enough, you'll get jobs, if not, well, stay home.
Check back once in a while for opening from dropped blocks. I usaually find dropped blocks 1-2 hours before starting time.


----------

